# Nissan Surpasses Honda In Global Sales



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan has traditionally played second fiddle to Honda in terms of sales figures, but the company's strong numbers in China, combined with Honda's declining fortunes have helped Nissan surpass Honda. Nissan moved 4.08 million units in 2010, with Honda only pushing 3.56 million.

Although Honda's sales were up by 5 percent, it did little to stem Nissan's rise. Combined with its partner Renault, the two automakers sold 7.3 million cars, more than Volkswagen or Ford.

More: *Nissan Surpasses Honda In Global Sales* on AutoGuide.com


----------

